

Ask HN: Are there any games released as influential as Doom? - vitoralmeida

Doom was released in 1993 by id Software and it was &quot;game changer&quot; on his time leaving a legacy that is still felt today.
I ask you guys: are there any other games released that somehow has that kind of influence in modern culture as Doom had?
======
lmedinas
Doom definitely was a game changer but also was Super Mario (See influence in
today's Flappy Birds). Of course there are others.

Personally i think Warcraft, was a huge game changer, which influenced the
most played games in the last years, LOL, DOTA, Starcraft and others.

